# Additional cancellation fees ???



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

So i didnt even drive today, but i noticed i had $4 (not $3.75 ?) Added to my earnings, and a message calling it an "additional cancellation fee" ? 
Really ? I only made one cancellation yesterday, and had already got $3.75 for it.

Also, i noticed my cancellation rate went from 5% to 6% ?


----------



## EricLufc (Nov 15, 2016)

I've received this Sunday and Monday both for 6.40


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I got $48 on Sunday and I've not driven in 2 weeks. I'm not going to complain for once


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Just checked again and now it says $72. What on earth is going on?


----------



## Jaybird101 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mine came Sunday 16$ cool I'll take it


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

i got $16 on sunday go look at your cancellation percentage, im sure it shot up. i didnt drive this week and my cancellation rate went from 8 to 20% after their additional cancellation fees


----------



## savagedriver (Feb 13, 2017)

Got $10.20 in additional cancellation fees yesterday. No complaints here.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mine got to 76 last week which was apparently direct deposited. Today it says 96 already. I know I'm not owed close to 200 in cancellation fees. Looks like they're putting in $24 every 2 hours, drive or not. While I'm thrilled if they give me 12 an hour for sleeping, watching TV and whatnot I know this can't be accurate and really don't want to have to pay it back


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nothing here.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

They put in 10 yesterday and another 10 this morning. I didn't drive yesterday and the other 10 was there before I logged in to drive today. Not sure what's going on. 

Wonder how long it will be before they come back for the 20.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

I got a few cancellation fees on Sunday and a few this morning. Did not drive on Sunday. However weeks ago I would have no shows or a couple rides that had too many people so I had to cancel and all those rides disappeared from my app and no cancellation fees. I assume they were making up for those past errors. Have you guys had past cancellation fee's not show up?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Paul Vincent said:


> I got a few cancellation fees on Sunday and a few this morning. Did not drive on Sunday. However weeks ago I would have no shows or a couple rides that had too many people so I had to cancel and all those rides disappeared from my app and no cancellation fees. I assume they were making up for those past errors. Have you guys had past cancellation he's not show up?


Yes and I disputed and received every one of them


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they had me all caught up on cancel fees last week but I got $16 yesterday and $4 today. I'm thinking they still may have some issues with the app when it comes to No Shows.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Paul Vincent said:


> I got a few cancellation fees on Sunday and a few this morning. Did not drive on Sunday. However weeks ago I would have no shows or a couple rides that had too many people so I had to cancel and all those rides disappeared from my app and no cancellation fees. I assume they were making up for those past errors. Have you guys had past cancellation fee's not show up?


I might have been skipped on 1 or 2 cancellation fees... but wouldn't that add up to $3.75 or $7.50 ? My amount added was $4 ? WTF is going on here... not just with my situation, but apparently a bunch of you guys ???


----------



## SamDSJ (Jan 23, 2017)

$11 Sunday and $20 this morning. I also am afraid something will happen and I'll have to pay it back later. Also I received a text message that I haven't had my car inspected and can't drive. Even though I'm brand new and just had it done. I'm thinking Uber fired their IT staff or something....


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I had 7 unpaid ones but fought and got paid for 8. Seems the 24 I keep getting is repaying me for that 8 over and over. I'm at 8 24 additional cancellation fees now


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Its ubers way of finding honest drivers. Those who report this will be promoted to 5$ per mile for the rest of their lives and be given dedicated support in america with a block rating button.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> I might have been skipped on 1 or 2 cancellation fees... but wouldn't that add up to $3.75 or $7.50 ? My amount added was $4 ? WTF is going on here... not just with my situation, but apparently a bunch of you guys ???


I think some of us get $4 for rider no shows.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Its ubers way of finding honest drivers. Those who report this will be promoted to 5$ per mile for the rest of their lives and be given dedicated support in america with a block rating button.


Do you always write Uber porn?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Do you always write Uber porn?


Only part time when i am not riding hard


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Only part time when i am not riding hard


Tease!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Now they een to be disappearing. Anyone else?


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> Now they een to be disappearing. Anyone else?


That's been mentioned in the Denver forum.
My $20.25 of pennies from heaven has not disappeared.....yet.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Now they een to be disappearing. Anyone else?


Yep. My $16 on Sunday is down to $8. I'm pretty sure they aren't real so if they go away I'm OK with it but a little extra kicker wouldn't be all bad!!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

$48 was already deposited to me tgough


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Listen, I went 3 months where Uber was taking out a lower percentage from me, when they figured it out and corrected it, they did not seek retro. So take whatever they give you and run, it's a gift from the wonderful technology company that obviously knows what they are doing.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Yep. My $16 on Sunday is down to $8. I'm pretty sure they aren't real so if they go away I'm OK with it but a little extra kicker wouldn't be all bad!!


Changing again today is up to $8. Where it lands nobody knows!!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Now I'm down to being negative for this week. Think I'll be putting in a ticket


----------



## SamDSJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Just got ANOTHER $22.40 ( 2 X $11.20 )


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

What on earth is going on


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Trumpenomics


----------



## EricLufc (Nov 15, 2016)

After driving today, all mine has now gone


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Paul Vincent said:


> Trumpenomics


Pack your crap into your beater and ping yourself right into canada. Take your hurt feelings with you


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Pack your crap into your beater and ping yourself right into canada. Take your hurt feelings with you


WTF?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Paul Vincent said:


> WTF?


What? I found your comment antiamerican and i was born abroad. Sorry i hope i didnt offend you to the point of protest


----------



## SamDSJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Turns out it's legit. At least not mine.


----------



## SamDSJ (Jan 23, 2017)

So after I received the support email I cashed out the $22. I immediately received ANOTHER $33.60 ( 3 more $11.20 payments). WTF.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I was given $8, then another $8, and now they're both gone


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm still waiting on a response about mine disappearing. Has anyone gotten one yet?


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Sounds like 3 card monte to me. First, we involuntarily loaned them money with no interest.

Now we've been paid, unpaid, repaid, unpaid, repaid a bunch of times, weeks (months?) after the fact. 

Only people who spend hours of their "free" time, tracking every penny, will have any clue if they've been paid what they are owed.

I've still had to ask for 2 recent cancelation fees they stiffed me on. There's anther one I'm about to send my third request on.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

They took them all away from me. All of those lovely little $13 payments...

Easy come, easy go...


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

No one would cancel on the Suzee.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> No one would cancel on the Suzee.


Flatterer!

Keep talking...


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Check your pay statements not just the app earnings. My email to support says I've got $48 of the "free money" left. It's showing on the portal but not the app


----------



## SamDSJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Woke up to ANOTHER $55. I'm starting to think there could be an issue....


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Support told me I got reimbursed for twice as much as I was suppose to due to a technical problem when they were trying to pay me back for lost cancellation fees due to a technical problem. When I asked why they took back all of the money instead of half of it I was told that their team of techs are working on the technical problem


----------



## Baltimoredude1974 (Jan 10, 2017)

Now its gone lol


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Ahhh... Well this sucks, they took away my $4 fee 

Those of you getting $50, $70 or more dollars, i sure wouldnt pretend like that was really yours ! I think even if you were able to quickly cash those out, Uber would figure it out later, and take it out of your future earnings...


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Wish I was getting the free money, instead they keep upping my cancellation rate. I'm up over 20% and I hardly canceled on anyone this past week. Emailed them they noted it was a glitch.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

yea the free money was a glitch they took it all away from me... they changed cancellation rate it's no over the past week instead of the past 50 rides. mine shot up from 8 to 20% but after taking 2 rides yesterday its down to 14%


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Bean said:


> Support told me I got reimbursed for twice as much as I was suppose to due to a technical problem when they were trying to pay me back for lost cancellation fees due to a technical problem. When I asked why they took back all of the money instead of half of it I was told that their team of techs are working on the technical problem


Gotta love that "tech" company with the rock-solid tracking of payments and consistent work. (smh)
Got 2 $4 payments, our normal cancellation fees are $3.75, and they took them back before end of Monday.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks like they have it figured out. I ended up with $4!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've ended up with 24. My cancellation rate has remained unchanged. I've also noticed that ignored stacked pings aren't affecting acceptance rate for me


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I got mine added today -- $.25, and I am NOT making this up.

During the period where they were having glitches, I apparently had one cancellation. That was paid @ $3.75. I guess they are giving me another quarter to compensate me for my inconvenience.  ???

I'm not worried about them taking it back -- I already spent it!


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Fishchris said:


> So i didnt even drive today, but i noticed i had $4 (not $3.75 ?) Added to my earnings, and a message calling it an "additional cancellation fee" ?
> Really ? I only made one cancellation yesterday, and had already got $3.75 for it.
> 
> Also, i noticed my cancellation rate went from 5% to 6% ?


I got hundred dollars on Sunday. On Monday they disappeared.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

i wonder how many people saw last weeks total and think they're getting a nice payday thursday.. im sure a lot of people didnt realize it was all taken back.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

paulmsr said:


> i wonder how many people saw last weeks total and think they're getting a nice payday thursday.. im sure a lot of people didnt realize it was all taken back.


My huge windfall is on THIS week's earnings statement. I'll be on pins and needles all week, waiting to have that precious quarter ripped from my grasp!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I got mine added today -- $.25, and I am NOT making this up.
> 
> During the period where they were having glitches, I apparently had one cancellation. That was paid @ $3.75. I guess they are giving me another quarter to compensate me for my inconvenience.  ???
> 
> I'm not worried about them taking it back -- I already spent it!


On a parking meter? LOL


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> On a parking meter? LOL


Nope. Our parking meters are all credit card -- a quarter wouldn't buy you one minute.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

paulmsr said:


> yea the free money was a glitch they took it all away from me... they changed cancellation rate it's no over the past week instead of the past 50 rides. mine shot up from 8 to 20% but after taking 2 rides yesterday its down to 14%


I haven't driven since Saturday, it's still going up each day. Went back and did the math, should be at 9%. Something is way off! LOL!


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

mine seems right when you look at it as the last 7 days. if you've only driven say 9 ppl since last Tuesday with 1 cancel you'd be 10%... but say today is Thursday and you're now down to 5 ppl with that 1 cancel it would jump to 20%


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

paulmsr said:


> mine seems right when you look at it as the last 7 days. if you've only driven say 9 ppl since last Tuesday with 1 cancel you'd be 10%... but say today is Thursday and you're now down to 5 ppl with that 1 cancel it would jump to 20%


Mine is a glitch


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

well if it is it is... just saying if you haven't driven since saturday and one of those cancels was then, you'll see it keep going up.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

paulmsr said:


> well if it is it is... just saying if you haven't driven since saturday and one of those cancels was then, you'll see it keep going up.


In one of my earlier posts, I mentioned emailing them and they told me it was a glitch.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

CROWBOY said:


> In one of my earlier posts, I mentioned emailing them and they told me it was a glitch.


haha it could be but we also all know uber support doesnt know their head from their arse haha


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

paulmsr said:


> haha it could be but we also all know uber support doesnt know their head from their arse haha


That's true, I wouldn't post on here if it was uncertain though. This took a several emails and few different CSRs to get the correct answer. Love it when they use warm and fluffy emails to start the chain and they treat me like a snowflake.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

with how many changes they keep making and how its different in every single market i wouldnt trust a damn thing that comes from a CSR's email


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

paulmsr said:


> with how many changes they keep making and how its different in every single market i wouldnt trust a damn thing that comes from a CSR's email


That's why I used my math skills and came up with something different than the usual Uber math. They haven't spanked me yet for the high cancelation percentage either.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

i dont think they're spanking anyone now that they went to the 7 day percentage, at least in my market.


----------

